# Sumak & Oak nut for Frog



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi,

I've found this sumac dead and in very poor shape. I use my folding saw on one side of the top and this king frog's eyes came out of no where...so I've put 2 Oak nut for the eyes and green paint....more funny than realy fine...just to share this one with you,

Have a nice day!,

Frankie.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Very creative,I like it.


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks rdemier,


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Isn't amazing how that happens!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

its all about the fun .it works .and its good to turn something that would have been useless into a useable fun creative object

well done


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks all. It's happen like that...but on the wrong stick...but like you said, it's all fun. : )


----------

